
Go, Nginx, and TLS Termination - ergot
https://blog.gopheracademy.com/advent-2016/tls-termination-bench/
======
snug
You should do the same test with Keep-Alives enabled to the backend.

Add this to the server block.

proxy_http_version 1.1; proxy_set_header Connection "";

